# Operator als Variable



## nmaszerflash (25. Mai 2010)

Hey Leute, das jemand neu ist und sich freut habt ihr bestimmt schon oft gehört, darum fange ich sofort mit meinem problem an. 

Ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich nicht gerade nur einen Denkfehler habe.

Ein user hat 2 Input-boxen und eine Auswahl-Box.
In die 2 Input-Boxen kann er eine Zahl eintragen.
Aus der Auswahlbox sucht er sich ein Rechenoperator aus ("+,-,*,/").
Die Input-Boxen heißen a und b. Der Rechenoperator c.

(a b und c sind ordnungsgemäß deklariert. wenn ich die variablen einzeln alerte, dann werden sie mir ordnungsgemäß angezeigt).

Nun möchte ich, das das Ergebnis in einer Variable "Ergebnis", gespeichert wird.

Nach meiner Logik (achtung Anfängerwissen ) kann ich das wie folgt schreiben:

```
alert(a c b);
```
Weil ich kann ja auch schreiben:

```
alert(18 + 12);
```
und erhalte mein Ergebnis.

Es handelt sich hierbei um Java Script

Aber es funktioniert nicht.
Wäre echt super wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Mai 2010)

Ähm, bist du dir sicher dass es hier um Java geht? Denke eher du meinst JavaScript oder?

JavaScript:
Also normal ginge natürlich auch 
	
	
	
	





```
alert(a+b);
```
 , in deinem Fall geht das so glaube ich nicht ohne weiteres, wahrscheinlich müsstest du dir da mit einem switch o.ä. behilflich sein:

```
var a = 5, b=5,ergebnis;
var c = "+";
switch(c){
case "+": ergebnis=a+b;
case "-": ergebnis=a-b;
usw....
}
alert(ergebnis);
```

falls du doch Java meinst: alert(a b c) geht nicht


----------



## Michael... (25. Mai 2010)

Zunächst mal JavaScript != Java ;-)
bei a, b und c handelt es ich vermutlich um Formularelemente.
Was Dich interessiert sind deren Werte (müsste das Attribut value sein) die Du dann besonders bei der Auswahlbox interpretieren musst.
Hab mich schon lange nicht mehr mit JavaScript befasst, aber kann sein, dass man in die Eingaben in den Textfeldern einfach als Zahl interpretieren kann. Bei der Rechenoperation musst Du dann eine Fallunterscheidung machen
PseudoCode:
Wenn c.value gleich '+' dann alert(a.value + b.value)
Wenn c.value gleich '-' dann alert(a.value - b.value)
...


----------



## maki (25. Mai 2010)

*verschoben*

Bitte lesen: Für Verirrte - Fragen zu JavaScript - java-forum.org


----------



## Noctarius (25. Mai 2010)

@eRaaaa:
Wenn dann geht nur [c]case '+':[/c] außer du nutzt schon Java 7


----------



## eRaaaa (25. Mai 2010)

Noctarius hat gesagt.:


> @eRaaaa:
> Wenn dann geht nur [c]case '+':[/c] außer du nutzt schon Java 7



Deshalb ja auch die Überschrift "JavaScript:" (+ nur Code-Tag, kein Java Tag) ...das war kein Java-Code sondern JavaScript-Code ?! :bae:


----------

